# Cat Nutrition and Taurine deficiency



## Rikersloot (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I decided to join this forum as I have recently lost my much beloved young cat (2 years 9 months) to complications from dilated cardiomyopathy. I was just stunned that he was in that condition and initially thought it was a genetic problem. It is a very rare disease. But I started researching the condition and found the link of the disease with Taurine deficiency. I am so sad about the loss of my beautiful boy and this is made worse by the likelihood that I may have contributed to his death by feeding him grain free food that does not contain taurine (Acana). I thought I was doing the best for him by buying him high end foods ($$$$$) with high protein. But I believe I was wrong and would like to share my story with others in the hopes of preventing more cats suffering this horrible fate.


----------

